# Snook on the Fly- Sanibel Beach



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

My buddy Cole and I spent Sunday through Wednesday down on the Sanibel/Captiva beaches chasing two summer goals: our first snook and with a little more luck, our first snook on the fly. The name of the game here is sight fishing groups of males that cruise up and down the beach in the swash right near the shore. They're not typically huge fish, but they are usually plentiful and hungry. Until we get there. Then a freak offshore storm churns the water into green milk and makes sight fishing freaking impossible. 

We got in a couple hours on Sunday evening. Didn't catch anything, but saw two huge females finning through the surf. They were completely disinterested in anything we had, wouldn't hit, wouldn't spook, didn't give crap. On Monday, despite the horrid vis, we were still able to catch some fish blind casting. Winds were light in the morning, so we were able to work the fly rods. 




























Blind cast after blind cast wasn't really what we came for, but we were able to catch several snook on fly before the wind kicked up. Then a couple more on jigs in the afternoon. We ended the day with 8 snook, a decent spanish, and a ladyfish to the beach. Unfortunately it would end up being our best day. 

We had high hopes for Tuesday and it looked pretty good at first. There was a magic half hour in the morning when everything fell into place and we were actually able to see and cast to cruising fish. We both had fish break formation and follow our flies to the beach, only to flare off when they caught sight of us. I got lucky, cast to a single bigger fish in the swash and watched him take the fly a foot off the beach.










It ended up being the best fish of the trip and a complete blast to catch on a 6 weight. Unless you count 10 or 15 leatherjacks, it was also the last fish of the trip. The water churned up soon after and we were again reduced to blind casting. We got skunked on Wednesday morning and then headed back to G-ville. All in all, it was a cool trip if frustrating at times. The fish we caught did not disappoint. Tough like a red, but with headshakes on top and jumps. We'll definitely be going back, hopefully when conditions are better. For those considering a trip like this, know that Sanibel/Captiva goes to great lengths to keep the unwashed masses off of their island. The short bridge to the island has a $6 toll. There are 3 or 4 public beach accesses on the island that only hold about 20 cars. Parking at each is $2/hr. Park anywhere else and it's a $50 fine. Unless you can afford to stay at one of the pricey places on the island, they don't really to want you there. Can't really blame them, but it's best to know ahead of time. I don't know a lot about the area, but can try to answer any questions anyone has.

Elie


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats Elie, you broke the ice.  Those little beach snook are plenty of fun on a light rod. Once in a while you'll get a big one too, gotta stay at it though. A little earlier in the year is better, you're on the tail end of it now. Glad you made your goal despite the weather conditions. I'm sure you're really hooked now. 

btw, I got 2 on fly in Matlacha on Saturday in the mangroves and one off the neighboring dock light where we were staying.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

WTG, looks like a fun time at the beach [smiley=dancing3.gif] thanks for the report.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome report. Way to share not only pics and a story but some knowledge too.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

awsome pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats and nice report. Sound like you have the same luck with the weather every time I get down there.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job, Elie.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

OK, now that goal is outta the way, when ya gonna finish that skiff?


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

That is the $64,000 question.  I'm moving to the Panhandle in August and getting ready for that has distracted me from the build a little. Pretty soon I'm going to abandon the fairing for a while, flip it and frame up the inside so it's stable enough to move to my new place up there. My dad has a flatbed trailer for his tractor, and strapped down upside down on there it should ride no problem. Once moved, I'll be able to finish it right, and not try to throw it together in a rush. I'm heading up this weekend and leaving all of my fishing gear, so for the rest of the summer I won't be able to shirk my boat building duties and go fishing ;D. Progress has been slow recently, but I won't have any excuses for the next couple months. Gotta put some time in.
Elie


----------

